# General > Business >  farm shop

## puffin croft

want to tell u about our farm shop at groats,we are opposite the post office and are open all hours! we sell hen,quaill and duck eggs,homemade fresh breads daily,jams,pickles,goats cheese and a large selection of fresh seasonal veg grown by us.by example,veg available today is 2 types of tatties,cabbages,kale,caulis,tomatoes,courgettes,s  pring onions,red and white onions,celery and carrots.we can also make up weekly veg boxes.pop by and see us any time.saturday is our special breads day,tomoro we will have smoked cheese bread,onion bread,scottish oat bread and sugared fruit bread! look forward to seeing u soon!

----------


## Rictina

Sounds lovely, I wish you all the best.  :Smile:

----------


## puffin croft

thank u Rictina,pop in if u are passing!

----------


## Rictina

Yes I will do.  :Smile:

----------


## emb123

you're definitely getting a visit from me real soon! love fresh bread - used to make it myself but got lazy wi age  :Smile: 

Depending how much time you want to spend feeding e oven, scones and flapjacks are another two baked products I can't get enough of!

Wish you a highly successful business!

----------


## puffin croft

thank u too emb123! scones will be on the menu next saturday!

----------


## teenybash

My mouth was watering reading your list of breads....I will certainly be paying a visit next time I am up your way...Much luck. :Smile:

----------


## arat

got a few bits out the farm shop .tatties are lovely keep up the good work

----------


## puffin croft

thank u all!

----------


## puffin croft

we now have a veg box to deliver each week to castletown so if there is anyone else in the same area that would like a delivery please pm us!

----------


## puffin croft

thank u to all the lovely new customers we have met so far! keep coming ,the veggies are coming thick and fast!

----------


## ashaw1

*Sounds lovely! Will definately need to pop in next time i'm up!*



*http://cherryblossombakery.webs.com/*

----------


## our_town_magazine

Wish I lived near, it all sounds delicious!

----------


## puffin croft

veg boxes now being delivered in castletown and halkirk if anyone would like a delivery! can also deliver bread and eggs with the veggies.thanks!

----------


## Madge

Hiya - could you give me a rough idea of the cost of a weekly veg box with delivery to Mey?

Thanks,
Madge

----------


## puffin croft

veg boxes now being delivered on thursdays to lyth,castletown and halkirk.no charges for delivery,just £10 for a big box of homegrown,seasonal veggies.why don t u sign up for this weeks delivery run? we can deliver to other areas too,don t worry!

----------


## b3n

do u deliver to wick/thurso?

----------


## puffin croft

yes we can! just pm us!

----------


## sjr014

sounds fab must pop out this week on my days off! What days and times are you open?

----------


## onecalledk

just had the first delivery of the veg box today and it all looks very delicious indeed, well worth the price, looking forward to trying out the different jams etc in the future as well. 

well done 

K

----------


## puffin croft

sjr014- we are open 9 til late! saturday is a good day to visit the farm shop as it is our special bread day! sweet scones,banana and oat tea loaves,garlic foccacias,flapjacks,rosemary bread,brie and olive bread and scottish oat bread are just some of the yummy things here on a saturday!

----------


## poppett

Saturday sounds lovely.

Can`t wait to try your veggies and bread on Thursday.

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> sjr014- we are open 9 til late! saturday is a good day to visit the farm shop as it is our special bread day! sweet scones,banana and oat tea loaves,garlic foccacias,flapjacks,rosemary bread,brie and olive bread and scottish oat bread are just some of the yummy things here on a saturday!


yeah but be there quick - I was in at 11am and things were already flying of the shelves like hot bread....hot cakes i mean haha :-) Enjoyed  my scones and rhubarb and ginger jam!!

----------


## ashaw1

*Very impressed with my veg box (wish my kids felt the same)! Great selection and as for the bread, not a hope of it making it through till tea time!*

*Now i just have to figure out a way to get my kids to eat cabbage!*

*Great shop, definately worth the trip through to Groats!*

----------


## puffin croft

:: cherry blossom kindly brought as some of her amazing cupcakes,wow they were so beautiful to look at and tasted just as good! the box of 6 that she gave us would make a lovely gift to someone for any occasion,be sure to try them out when u can! ::

----------

